# We saw this at the west of england show.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

While we were at the west of england show last weekend we saw this on one of the pens, it really got to my chuckle muscle lol............CHRIS.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooops :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol: a very large ooooops hahahaha


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

OOOPS!!! Did she just grab a cat and leave the house? I can not imagine bringing the wrong cat!


Though it was the West Country Show Chris, West of England was back in in August!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BSH said:


> OOOPS!!! Did she just grab a cat and leave the house? I can not imagine bringing the wrong cat!
> 
> Though it was the West Country Show Chris, West of England was back in in August!


:confused1::confused1:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL oops!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

you are right BSH with the show title i do apologise, lol my head isnt working today hahahaha


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

raggs said:


> you are right BSH with the show title i do apologise, lol my head isnt working today hahahaha


Thats what living with MC's does to you :lol: or to much PF :hand: :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

BSH said:


> OOOPS!!! Did she just grab a cat and leave the house? I can not imagine bringing the wrong cat


Used to happen a lot when I was showing dogs.Championship show entries often closed anything up to 10/12 weeks prior to the show.In a long coat breed you had to decide in advance who would/should be in good coat for a show so would enter accordingly.Come show day if you had two or three candidates to go to that show, you only had memory ,or if you were lucky you had written it down,which one was entered.Sometimes memory/written word let you down :scared: :scared:= Red face and wrong dog


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Dally Banjo said:


> Thats what living with MC's does to you :lol: or to much PF :hand: :lol:


Its def the MC that does it hahahahahaha ive even heared they can turn a man to drink ..lmao.....the sooner the better i say ........:lol::lol:


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I think thats the picture I took for Cat Planet | Pedigree Cat | Breeders | Exhibitors | Owners | Show Results | GCCF Judge Critiques | Kittens For Sale - made me laugh!! :thumbup:


----------

